# My vintage pulp lantern



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I have this vintage pulp Halloween lantern that was my mom's from back in the 30's. It has some wear on it but I love this thing since it is a family piece and just looks cool.










I was doing some research on this and came across a site that sells the paper inserts for the eyes and mouth. I'm considering ordering a set and making this look a little better. The lantern all the way at the bottom of the page on the right is almost identical to mine and has the exact same paper design.

http://www.spookshows.com/inserts/inserts.htm

Opinions? leave it original or replace the inserts?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I luv it just how it is. Covet!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so jealous right now! What an awesome thing to have and that it was your mom's! 

I just looked at the entire link. Go ahead and replace them. It looks like the inserts are new in the old lanterns. I don't think the inserts being new will detract from the style and old look of the lantern. They're also cheap enough on that sight, that if you don't like them, you don't have to use them and not be out too much money.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My mom was born in 1928 so I imagined she carried this TOt'ing in the mid thirties. There is still old wax from the candles you would put in them when you made your rounds on Halloween night. Imagine the field day the product safety watchdogs would have with these now!! Open flames in a hand held paper lantern. Oy! 
I like Copchick's idea of getting a set, even if I opt not to use them. For $3.50, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very cool to still have that piece in the family. Collectors love that kind of thing. Keep it away from the general public or it might become someone else's pride and joy.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is fantastic! I love vintage Halloween! What a treasure!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Having watched a lot of antique shows, you might want to get an opinion from a dealer before replacing anything. I can't count the number of times someone has fixed up an old item only to find they devalued it.

Personally, I'd be inclined to leave it as is and let it display its wear and tear as a badge of honor


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a treasure! I agree with Roxy to check with an expert before replacing any part.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a beautiful piece ya got there!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd leave it as-is


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I cringed when I read "replaced". Like Roxy said, as an antique, you would do great harm in replacing it. I know you never plan on selling it, but if your boys inherit it from you, and ever want to sell it to raise money to save the homestead, the value would be greatly diminished buy any alterations. What is the size of your lantern? You're so lucky your Mom kept it in such great shape.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's been like this all the years I've had it. We store it in a closet during the "off season". Until now I'd never thought of doing anything to it, but I was intriqued by the eye/mouth sets. Thanks for the replies. Due to it's condition, the value as a collectable is not as much as one in excellent shape, but the sentimental value is priceless to me, particularly given that it is a Halloween piece.
Scareme, I'll bring it out and take measurements of it. I'm thinking it's maybe 5 inches tall (not counting the wire handle) and almost as wide.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How cool is that....I like it just how it is, with lots of honest wear and tear.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

jdub, great piece and wonderful bit of family history. Buy the inserts in case you want to give it a bit of freshening up. All that matters is how much you and yours appreciate the piece and if you decide that it needs a touch of updating, so be it!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be happy to send you the artwork to print your own if you'd like them, just drop me a PM with an email address and we can set it up.

This is not an antique. Old, vintage, retro, etc. yes, but an antique no.

Can you remove the old eyes and mouth piece without damaging them?
Retaining it's value for resale is great if you are going to sell it, if not then it's up to you whether fixing, replacing, or repainting is worth it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> Can you remove the old eyes and mouth piece without damaging them?
> Retaining it's value for resale is great if you are going to sell it, if not then it's up to you whether fixing, replacing, or repainting is worth it.


The paper eyes/mouth are extremely brittle and they would be damaged by removing them. I'm likely never going to sell it simply due to it being a family piece, so replacing the eyes/mouth would only make it look better. I may leave it as is. I know I won't touch up the paint.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I drew the eyes and mouth based upon the ones shown in the photograph with the pumpkin at 5" tall. I'm using the original colors so that you can keep the vintage look, but I can do different versions if you need them.
Drop me a PM with an email address if it's of interest to you.
Oh, no charge on this.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I have collected several of these old lanterns, but none of mine are as special as yours!!!! What a fabulous keep sake. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Like it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. I'm sure those are hard to find in that good of shape


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A couple more pics of it. I measured it and it's 5.25 H x 7 W.


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow. So cool!

So I'm curious, did you end up replacing the inserts or not?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Evil Elf said:


> Wow. So cool!
> 
> So I'm curious, did you end up replacing the inserts or not?


Nope. just left it as is. We figure with decent care, it will look the same in another 70 years.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! Hooray!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Very cool. Love the vintage stuff.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Mar 14, 2015)

*I am super envious! Love that piece so vintage so warm so everything Halloween should be *


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

Yeaaahhhh!!! Thats cool!!! Rock evil cat!! so match with halloween.


----------

